# Mane falling out



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Help, my mares mane is coming out in chunks, seems to have just started happening over the last week or so.
I wormed her 2 weeks ago,could it be something in that?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

What kind of wormer did you use? And the only thing I can think of is lice or rain rot. Maybe a different sort of fungal infection. Get a vet out and do a skin test if you can.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> What kind of wormer did you use? And the only thing I can think of is lice or rain rot. Maybe a different sort of fungal infection. Get a vet out and do a skin test if you can.


I used equvalan duo, she has a full neck rug on when she goes out,but she hasn't been able to go out for about 2 weeks because of the weather,so she has not had the neck on, thought about lice so will call vet out asap.
Thanks


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Lice is an option, if the mane is being broken off. If it is actually falling out, you need to consider toxicities. Are you feeding any supplements?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps it's something to do with the hood? We had a mare who was extremely allergic to those lycra hoods. Her hair fell out and her skin blistered under it.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought of something else last night, I rang my wormer supplier,lovely helpful chap! He said he couldn't rule out the possibility of it being the ivermacin,but he hasn't heard of it happening before.
She hasn't had the hood on for a bit now due to her not being able to go out.
It could be bad dandruff making her itch,going to try some shampoo.
She could have mites,I hear sulphur is good for mites or front line spray?.
But I also thought that my daughter plaits her mane in a carriage plait, could it be itching her,making her rub her neck,then when she takes the plait out her mane comes out cos its been held in by the plait??
Rule she is not on supplements she is a very good doer been living on grass and hay.
But now she can't go out I have started giving her a scoop of pony mix and some carrots once a day.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you happen to know if your hay comes from a place where the selenium levels are high?


----------



## MustangAnnie (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not an expert by any means....but as far as it being ivermectin it's probably not that. Chance of reaction is very minimal and it's nearly impossible to give too much. How do I know these wonderful facts? Let's just say my 5 year old, 50lb, daughter recently taught me that if enough ivermectin for a 1200lb horse won't hurt her? Your horse should be good on that front...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ivermectin will kill any blood sucking parasites so I doubt lice or mites are the problem, the horse would have been scratching for long before you wormed
Some hoods make a horse itchy but I wouldn't expect scratching to cause lumps of mane to just drop out - you more see sore patches, broken hair and whats left will be sticking up in short tufts
The mineral most responsible for drastic hair loss if eaten/fed in excess is *Selenium.* Horses have a very low tolerance threshold for it.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Chaz80 you may be right that she could have itched it out. Having dandruff usually means a fungal infection. The best shampoo for this is Nizoral. Dilute in hand hot water, work well down into the roots, mane, tail and all over If you can get her dry without getting chilled. Leave on for 20 mins, then rinse well.

Mane falling out is often a problem with neck rugs, you can help prevent this by keeping the lining spotless, wipe daily with a hot damp cloth or use baby wipes. 

Hair loss can also be a sign of mange, the Ivomectin will generally deal with this. 

Rain scald/rot is also itchy, and some horses develop this if they get too hot and sweaty under their rugs.


----------



## ploddycobby (Jan 16, 2016)

It's strange that you should mention the wormer...I wormed my horse with equvalan duo he had a very bad allergic reaction to it, colicy, wouldn't eat or drink, looked very depressed and a few weeks later his mane was falling out in chunks! Only just linked the two things now! 
My horse had all the side effects of a horse who would've had 10x the recommended dose which obviously I didn't give him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ploddycobby (Jan 16, 2016)

My horses mane came out in chunks just once and then he was fine! Don't get the vet out if it's just the mane coming out once but if it continues I would call the vet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Very much doubt it was the de-wormer. if anything, Ivermectin also is effective agAinst lice, so would have helped if condition was due to lice
More likely that the hood caused the problem, and if your daughter plaited the mane, could also be a cause. I never leave bands in a mane after a show
If the de-wormer was to blame, versus that hood, ect, then it would not be selective, and only affect mane hair, and I would expect tail to have also lost hair


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

ploddycobby said:


> It's strange that you should mention the wormer...I wormed my horse with equvalan duo he had a very bad allergic reaction to it, colicy, wouldn't eat or drink, looked very depressed and a few weeks later his mane was falling out in chunks! Only just linked the two things now!
> My horse had all the side effects of a horse who would've had 10x the recommended dose which obviously I didn't give him!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your horses symptoms are more likely to be the effect of a large number of parasites being killed off. 

Lice cause the mane to fall out - in chunks, depending on the level of infestation. 

I have used Ivamectin since its early, early days in the 70's, on numerous horses - probably hundreds and NEVER had that sort of reaction to it. 

OP - hoods, neck rugs and trees are the prime cause of horses losing mane. If they are itchy they rub!

Braiding too tight will pull hair out, braiding and turning out in braids can increase the risk of damage, the horse gets caught on thing and pulls away, pulling the mane out by its roots


----------



## ploddycobby (Jan 16, 2016)

Tnavas said:


> Your horses symptoms are more likely to be the effect of a large number of parasites being killed off.
> 
> Lice cause the mane to fall out - in chunks, depending on the level of infestation.
> 
> ...


He's is treated for lice, mites and worms often so don't see why that would be :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

PloddyCobby how often do you worm for tapeworm. Colicky signs are often seen when worming with some of the tapeworm treatments. Ivomec does not kill tapeworm, and so some horses build up a large number of them.

I had all my riding school horses react with colicky symptoms when I first took it over and wormed the horses with a broad spectrum wormer. Rather frightening to see 32 horses and ponies lying down groaning and rolling.

As I said in an earlier post I have been using Ivomec since the 70's. I've worked on several yards of over 100 horses in the past 40yrs, that's a lot of worming. I have never yet had a horse lose chunks of mane.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Colicy signs occur when horses with a huge worm burden, are DE-wormed, with a DE -wormer that is very broad spectrum, causing large die off and thus part impaction type colic
far as tapeworms, they themselves are becoming more and more implicated in lliac colic, due tot heir location in the gut. It is their presence,and not their destruction that causes colic
I have never had a horse show colic to a de-wormer itself, and I have raised horses for over 30 years
Braiding a mane, then putting a hood over, is a sure way to cause mane hair loss!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I have witnessed all my school horses show colic symptoms when wormed with a broad spectrum wormer - AS I said above - I wormed my 32 school horses and ponies and when the third one lay down , started groaning and rolling I called the vet - an Equine Specialist vet - he said it is a common occurrence when worming with a broad spectrum wormer.

Since the introduction of Ivomec Tapeworm have become an increasing problem as they are not affected by Ivomectin. Mine are wormed three times a year with an Ivomectin/Praziquontal wormer ensuring every type of parasite is covered.


----------



## ploddycobby (Jan 16, 2016)

Tnavas said:


> PloddyCobby how often do you worm for tapeworm. Colicky signs are often seen when worming with some of the tapeworm treatments. Ivomec does not kill tapeworm, and so some horses build up a large number of them.
> 
> I had all my riding school horses react with colicky symptoms when I first took it over and wormed the horses with a broad spectrum wormer. Rather frightening to see 32 horses and ponies lying down groaning and rolling.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post I have been using Ivomec since the 70's. I've worked on several yards of over 100 horses in the past 40yrs, that's a lot of worming. I have never yet had a horse lose chunks of mane.


Three times a year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

